# Coloured Raine Cosmetics



## cocotears (Oct 13, 2013)

I didn't see a thread for Coloured Raine so I figured I'd start one. I'm attaching their color guide and some links to blogs that have full-face lip swatches. 

http://www.discoveriesofself.com/2013/08/coloured-raine.html
http://accidentalbeauty.com/makeup/product-swatches/coloured-raine-lipstick-swatches/


----------



## cocotears (Oct 13, 2013)

I really want to get my hands on Arabian Night! I also want Cappuccino and Plum Fairy.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 13, 2013)

Arabian Night and Plum Fairy are GORG!


----------



## sophhhh91309 (Oct 13, 2013)

they need to restock pronto !


----------



## cocotears (Oct 13, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> Arabian Night and Plum Fairy are GORG!
> 
> I know! Plum Fairy is what I wanted Talk That Talk to be!
> 
> ...


  According to Instagram, they're restocking Oct 28th, but pre-orders will be available starting Oct 16th on their website.


----------



## cocotears (Oct 14, 2013)

EDIT - Pre-orders are now being accepted for all out of stock lipsticks for anyone interested! I picked up Arabian Night and Plum Fairy.


----------



## sophhhh91309 (Oct 14, 2013)

when it let you click paypal did you have to click confirm order for it to go to the paypal site ?


----------



## cocotears (Oct 14, 2013)

sophhhh91309 said:


> when it let you click paypal did you have to click confirm order for it to go to the paypal site ?


  I think I had to go through all the steps, 3 I think, and then it took me to PayPal to complete the order.


----------



## sophhhh91309 (Oct 14, 2013)

cocotears said:


> I think I had to go through all the steps, 3 I think, and then it took me to PayPal to complete the order.


  ok thank you !!!


----------



## honybr (Oct 14, 2013)

cocotears said:


> EDIT - Pre-orders are now being accepted for all out of stock lipsticks for anyone interested! I picked up Arabian Night and Plum Fairy.


 
  That's exactly what I ordered.  I know I don't ever need to buy another lipstick/lipgloss because I have more than I shall ever use, but I couldn't pass up those colors.


----------



## cocotears (Oct 14, 2013)

honybr said:


> That's exactly what I ordered.  I know I don't ever need to buy another lipstick/lipgloss because I have more than I shall ever use, but I couldn't pass up those colors.


  Me either! I've been looking at swatches on instagram and can't wait to finally get them!


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Oct 19, 2013)

These colors are very pretty!!


----------



## cocotears (Oct 25, 2013)

According to Instagram, those who pre-ordered items on Oct 14 should receive their shipping notices by late evening today!! Excited for my lippies! :cheer:   EDIT: just got my shipping notice!


----------



## honybr (Oct 25, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice as well!   Thanks cocotears for keeping us updated.


----------



## cocotears (Oct 30, 2013)

I got my order and I'm a teeny bit disappointed with Arabian Night. It's not as purple as I expected it to be. I still like it tho and I love Plum Fairy for fall. I did notice that these lippies were stiff though and seemed to skip on my lips but maybe they were just cold? I'll post swatches tomorrow for anyone interested.


----------



## honybr (Oct 30, 2013)

cocotears said:


> I got my order and I'm a teeny bit disappointed with Arabian Night. It's not as purple as I expected it to be. I still like it tho and I love Plum Fairy for fall. I did notice that these lippies were stiff though and seemed to skip on my lips but maybe they were just cold? I'll post swatches tomorrow for anyone interested.


  I am!  Especially since I ordered the same colors.  I don't have mine yet because I'm out west & they are in NJ.


----------



## cocotears (Oct 31, 2013)

After trying the lipsticks again, they're kinda patchy and they're not as creamy as I thought they would be. I see on the website they updated their descriptions to semi-matte though. They do go on very lightly so they take some building up. Arabian Night does leave behind a reddish stain. Here is me wearing plum fairy and arabian night with no make-up so forgive me.


----------



## honybr (Oct 31, 2013)

They look awesome on you cocotears!  I received mine today.  Arabian nights was what I wanted it to be.  With prep & prime it seems to go on smooth for me.  Now plum fairy is the patchy one for me.  It's pretty close in color to prince noir so I'm thinking I'll give it to my mom for Christmas.   Lol.    Oh & we have really similar taste because I'm wearing those exact glasses as I type!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2013)

cocotears said:


> After trying the lipsticks again, they're kinda patchy and they're not as creamy as I thought they would be. I see on the website they updated their descriptions to semi-matte though. They do go on very lightly so they take some building up. Arabian Night does leave behind a reddish stain. Here is me wearing plum fairy and arabian night with no make-up so forgive me.


Have you tried Aboni cosmetics in heart breaker? I love that shade of purple


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 14, 2013)

cocotears said:


> After trying the lipsticks again, they're kinda patchy and they're not as creamy as I thought they would be. I see on the website they updated their descriptions to semi-matte though. They do go on very lightly so they take some building up. Arabian Night does leave behind a reddish stain. Here is me wearing plum fairy and arabian night with no make-up so forgive me.


  OMG!!!! Arabian Night looks awesome!!! Now I think I need it!!! What do you think @Vandekamp???? More purples???? LOL


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 18, 2013)

I got my Arabian Night and it is AMAZE-BALLS! So much color payoff!!! Only complaint is the disgusting smell and taste.


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 18, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> I got my Arabian Night and it is AMAZE-BALLS! So much color payoff!!! Only complaint is the disgusting smell and taste.


 As much I you guys are enablers and Arabian Night looks so gorg but I must save for Punk Couture and Heroine


----------



## cocotears (Nov 20, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> Have you tried Aboni cosmetics in heart breaker? I love that shade of purple


  No, I've never tried it. I haven't even heard of that brand, but I'm def going to look it up!


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Nov 20, 2013)

I didn't know it was a thread for CR! I have 5 lipsticks. I received Boudoir and X-Pose recently. I tried them both on and love them, but the newer ones in the pink tube seem to have an overwhelming fragrance to me so I haven't worn them out yet. My other ones are in the black tube.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2013)

I do have currently: Candy girl, socialite, royal Raine and cappuccino. I'll post my review on Candy girl later today 






 This is Candy girl


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

BrinaBoo10 said:


> I didn't know it was a thread for CR! I have 5 lipsticks. I received Boudoir and X-Pose recently. I tried them both on and love them, but the newer ones in the pink tube seem to have an overwhelming fragrance to me so I haven't worn them out yet. My other ones are in the black tube.


  Right!! Mine is in a pink tube and as beautiful as it is, the smell and taste is too disgusting. I can't wear it and will probably throw it away.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 21, 2013)

BrinaBoo10 said:


> I didn't know it was a thread for CR! I have 5 lipsticks. I received Boudoir and X-Pose recently. I tried them both on and love them, but the newer ones in the pink tube seem to have an overwhelming fragrance to me so I haven't worn them out yet. My other ones are in the black tube.


  I agree. The taste and smell are foul. I was so disappointed in that.   





charismafulltv said:


> I do have currently: Candy girl, socialite, royal Raine and cappuccino. I'll post my review on Candy girl later today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Candy Girl is very pretty on you! How did you like Cappuccino? I'm thinking about purchasing it because it looks like a nice nude for me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2013)

cocotears said:


> I agree. The taste and smell are foul. I was so disappointed in that.  Candy Girl is very pretty on you! How did you like Cappuccino? I'm thinking about purchasing it because it looks like a nice nude for me.


  I planned to wear cappuccino tomorrow I just swatches it on my skin. It took awhile to actually show up on my NC45.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 21, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


>


  Do you have Nude from the RiRi collection? It reminds of me of that in your arm swatch and it's giving me bad vibes. Nude did not work for me at all. Im hoping it look like this: 



http://accidentalbeauty.com/makeup/product-swatches/coloured-raine-lipstick-swatches/


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Nov 21, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> Right!! Mine is in a pink tube and as beautiful as it is, the smell and taste is too disgusting. I can't wear it and will probably throw it away.


  Yes, I probably won't purchase anymore and I can't return them, so I am just stuck! I was hesitant to buy outside of MAC and Sephora! This is why. I really like Boudoir, it's beautiful. Sad face.


----------



## kirtchik (Nov 24, 2013)

Whoa, I was thinking of ordering those lippies for ages...but now I'm not sure, so glad I found this thread! What do you guys think of pigmentation? Are they opaque in one swipe or not? How do they compare to Mac Mattes?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2013)

cocotears said:


> Do you have Nude from the RiRi collection? It reminds of me of that in your arm swatch and it's giving me bad vibes. Nude did not work for me at all. Im hoping it look like this:
> 
> http://accidentalbeauty.com/makeup/product-swatches/coloured-raine-lipstick-swatches/


 Yes I do have riri nude. You can check it out on my blog because I deleted my pics of it on my phone to save space. The link is on my profile. I am planning to do a comparison when I write my review next week on this. Cappucino is warm taupe brown and mac nude is cool taupe brown undertones.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2013)

cocotears said:


> Do you have Nude from the RiRi collection? It reminds of me of that in your arm swatch and it's giving me bad vibes. Nude did not work for me at all. Im hoping it look like this:
> 
> http://accidentalbeauty.com/makeup/product-swatches/coloured-raine-lipstick-swatches/


 Here's me wearing cappuccino


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2013)

here's me wearing cappuccino cocotears


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's the link to my Mac Riri Nude review: http://charismafull.tv/2013/10/10/riri-hearts-mac-fall-collection-nude-lipstick-reviews-photos-w-swatches/  I know we're not suppose to posts direct links to our blogs but this is for cocotears. I just thought of saving her time. I can take the link off just let me know.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2013)

Here's my comparison swatch between cappuccino and riri nude. The review is now up on my blog!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cappuccino vs riri nude


----------



## cocotears (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you charisma! They both look great on you! I might pick up Cappuccino today since Coloured Raine is having a 30% off sale! Also, happy thanksgiving to everyone lurking on Specktra today!


----------



## cocotears (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you charisma! They both look great on you! I might pick up Cappuccino today since Coloured Raine is having a 30% off sale! Also, happy thanksgiving to everyone lurking on Specktra today!


----------



## janineios (Nov 29, 2013)

I placed an order right when their Black Friday sale went love last night. This was *before* I read the comments about a foul scent  I picked up Arabian Night, Dragenista, Plum Fairy, Candy Girl, Diva, and Bajan Princess. I hope I can tolerate whatever scent they have! I was really excited about them.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 29, 2013)

janineios said:


> I placed an order right when their Black Friday sale went love last night. This was *before* I read the comments about a foul scent  I picked up Arabian Night, Dragenista, Plum Fairy, Candy Girl, Diva, and Bajan Princess. I hope I can tolerate whatever scent they have! I was really excited about them.


 I made reviews about a few of them.  It's a combination of vanilla and cherry but not too overwhelming to nauseate.


----------



## kirtchik (Dec 9, 2013)

Picked up 3 also, can't wait to try them out!


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 20, 2013)

oh, i was interested, but smell and 6 bucks shipping not worth it to me.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 20, 2013)

cocotears said:


> After trying the lipsticks again, they're kinda patchy and they're not as creamy as I thought they would be. I see on the website they updated their descriptions to semi-matte though. They do go on very lightly so they take some building up. Arabian Night does leave behind a reddish stain. Here is me wearing plum fairy and arabian night with no make-up so forgive me.


Beautiful


----------



## cocotears (Dec 20, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Beautiful


  Thank you!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ooh really? I hate I missed Prince Noir so I def will be picking that one up!!


----------



## lilinah (Dec 21, 2013)

My list is
_Arabian Nights_ - deep violet
_Erotika_ - olive green

  If the smell is so bad, i'm not sure if i want to buy more colors.

  And some have said the packaging is cheap and they worry it will break. I've never seen the package. Can you who have this post a picture or describe it better?

  ETA: How do these compare to Melt cosmetics?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 21, 2013)

Funny this topic ends up on the NEW POST front page. I was just on their website and was considering Cappuccino and Plum Fairy.


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 30, 2013)

lilinah said:


> My list is
> _Arabian Nights_ - deep violet
> _Erotika_ - olive green
> 
> ...


  It's a fairly strong, old woman perfume smell now IMO It goes away after awhile, but the taste is kinda sharp, I run a little EOS balm over it to mask the taste. They are supposed to be going back to original fragrance (which I LOVED) as stock dwindles, so which tubes you get is kind of hit and miss because I recently ordered a Rebel Raine after they restocked, and it was still in the old black packaging with the nice fragrance that I prefer. Unless you're just super sensitive to fragrance, I think they're still worth the money. I have Candy Girl, Cappuccino, Lavender Raine (FAV!!!), Rebel Raine, Plum Fairy, Arabian Night, Penthouse Sweet, and Chocolip.

  The new packaging is like a glossy PINK version of MACs lipstick. I think the people worrying about it breaking have the old style of black packaging, which I really liked, but it was a bit flimsy... I never thought it would break on me, but I was disappointed in how lightweight it was, kind of made it feel cheap.


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's swatches and pics of the different packaging


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 3, 2014)

cocotears said:


> I didn't see a thread for Coloured Raine so I figured I'd start one. I'm attaching their color guide and some links to blogs that have full-face lip swatches.
> 
> http://www.discoveriesofself.com/2013/08/coloured-raine.html
> http://accidentalbeauty.com/makeup/product-swatches/coloured-raine-lipstick-swatches/


  arabian night, black dahlia, and dragenista (sp?) are the math.


----------



## MissKittie (Jan 5, 2014)

I...LOVE...THESE...LIPSTICKS! I have been putting people on to these left and right! Anyway, I currently have: Persian Queen, Dragenista, Arabian Night, X-Posé, Monroe, Dramatica, Boudoir, Plum Fairy, Fierce & Fab, and VVS Lipsynch. I just ordered: Chocolip, Penthouse Sweet, Diva, and Naked. Eventually I want to have them ALL! The pigmentation is excellent and they have a vast array of colors. I prefer the newer packaging and the smell doesn't bother me a bit. It's like how your mother's makeup smelled back in the day lol. I have swatches of the first six on the IG I just started @leathernlaceartistry. I'll try to post them here


----------



## janineios (Jan 12, 2014)

So I finally started up my beauty blog, which I've been meaning to do for so long now. Anyway, my first post is a short review and some swatches of Coloured Raine lippies  link is in my sig as well as my profile page if anyone is interested.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 28, 2014)

So anyone else been playing w these lippys ? I saw some swatches and reviews online but I seldom trust bloggers that "love everything"... Anyone. ?


----------



## lilinah (Feb 28, 2014)

SeaBreeze33 said:


>


  Thanks for the photos. Which lipsticks are these?

  Sadly, they have discontinued _Erotika_. I'm bummed.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> So anyone else been playing w these lippys ? I saw some swatches and reviews online but I seldom trust bloggers that "love everything"... Anyone. ?


  I recently ordered Dramatica, Stalker, Raunchy and Black Dahlia.  Dramatica is my favorite, followed by Stalker!  I'll try to post some lip swatches this weekend. I should be in bed right now.  

  I had also ordered Arabian Nights and Plum Fairy but those weren't in stock so I pre-ordered those.  No indication on when those will be available again.  I was looking forward to those two the most!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 1, 2014)

@yazmin Ty hun I really want to see ur swatches !!!!!! I've been looking at these and wondering since the colors look insane


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 2, 2014)

Took me almost an hour to photograph these. I don't know why it was so challenging to get really good pics, and the darker the shade, the harder/longer it was to capture. Please forgive the pic quality.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Top to bottom (no flash/with flash): Dramatica, Raunchy, Stalker and Black Dahlia  Arm swatches, with flash, clockwise: Dramatica, Stalker, Black Dahlia and Stalker


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ty yazmin!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Mar 10, 2014)

lilinah said:


> Thanks for the photos. Which lipsticks are these?  Sadly, they have discontinued _Erotika_. I'm bummed.


  They are l-r: Lavender Raine, Plum Fairy, Capuccino, Arabian Night & Candy Girl


----------



## NiaStacks (May 5, 2014)

Ooohwee thanks for this thread and color guide! I'm loving there alter ego palette too


----------



## cherrylewis (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the lip swatches I really want to try the Arabian nights...


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 4, 2015)

I had never even heard of them until recently - I ordered the Sugar lquid lipstick today because I just can't resist that color! I may need to get Marshmallow too.


----------



## cherrylewis (Feb 5, 2015)

I need to order mines as well. But where can I get it? When you get yours do swatches.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 5, 2015)

Here's the link: https://www.colouredraine.com/lips/

  I will definitely do swatches!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Feb 6, 2015)

I have candy girl and intimidate. I loove them! I havent really gotten a lot of use out of either shade but candy girl is gorgeous!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 6, 2015)

I got the nude bundle pack a few days ago. i finally updated with a video and swatches here http://www.specktra.net/t/190742/specktra-presents-a-nude-color-story-your-guide-for-new-looks-for-valentines-day


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 15, 2015)

My Sugar finally came in! It's really odd because it looks darker in the tube and swatched on my wrist than it does on my actual lips, but I love it! Definitely transfer proof and very matte. Only issue is it's a little drying, but I'll deal with that because it has such awesome staying power! Definitely need more colors!


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 18, 2015)

Any thoughts on the liquid lipsticks from this line? She getting ready to launch another 10 or 12.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 18, 2015)

I only have sugar but I like it a lot. I kind of forgot about this brand because of all the other liquid lipsticks that started coming out lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Any thoughts on the liquid lipsticks from this line? She getting ready to launch another 10 or 12.


  I have several and I love them. No complaints at all.  eta: I just ran to their insta to see the new shades and I am getting so many. I'm so excited. I had no idea.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 19, 2015)

I want to order some of these soooo bad but I'm waiting for the new colors! I'm going to grab a gloss too. The owner seems really nice too...they always respond to Instagram comments and are never rude, not even to the craze ones lol. Seems like a company I'd like to support and see grow.


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I have several and I love them. No complaints at all.  eta: I just ran to their insta to see the new shades and I am getting so many. I'm so excited. I had no idea.


  So do II. To me, they are way better than the lipsticks. A couple I've had have weird "industrial" smells, but not on the lips. Staying power is great, plus you can't beat the price. I want all the new ones, so I gotta pace myself.


----------



## donchica (Oct 19, 2015)

This is the lip matte in cherry blossom. It doesn't budge and is my favorite. More swatches later


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 19, 2015)

Holy sheep!!! That is BOMB.


----------

